

Waving goodbye to Winamp, paying respects to Nullsoft - hepha1979
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57613442-1/waving-goodbye-to-winamp-paying-respects-to-nullsoft/

======
J_Darnley
"If you downloaded a song in the late 1990s and early 2000s, you most likely
did it with Winamp." Just what did she think Winamp was? You likely listened
to the song using Winamp but you didn't download it using Winamp. She's even a
former employee!

